# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Chatwood Invincible Safe Lock

## HoL

*Chatwood Invincible Single bitted safe lock.*
Artifact No. 12. D: 19th century. Sn: 106566. CoR: England.

 

Lock Sz: 102 x 97 x 27mm. Mt: cast iron, steel, brass. Wt: 1.442kg. 
Key (not original) Sz: 81mm. Mt: steel. Wt: 18g.

----------

